# Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!



## Munzel0734 (17. März 2011)

Ein trauriges Nach-Winter-Hallo an alle Fischtierärzte!

Ich habe einen Gartenteich, ca. 6.000 l, bis vor kurzem 14 Goldis und ein paar Nachkommen (ganz winzige, ca.15). Mit Eisfreihalter und Luftsprudler war immer eine offene Stelle gegeben, trotzdem hat es eine Menge Fische erwischt. Sie stiegen in der Warmphase Anfang Januar an die Oberfläche, froren an - aus. Soweit, so ungut. Jetzt, wo das Eis weg ist, "schaukeln" die letzten Goldis in der Flachwasserzone, Buckel mal gerade so aus dem Wasser, aber schnappen nicht  nach Luft! Werden nach ca. 2 Tagen apathisch, stehen in der Bepflanzung und sind tot. Falls sie noch keine Katze oder Elster kassiert hat.
Gasaustausch ist gegeben, Teich ist 1,80 tief, für Miezen schlecht erreichbar.
In den Vorwintern sind alle umgezogen: im November raus, Regentonne und ab in denn halbdunklen Keller mit Belüfter. Bekam ihnen bestens und tat der Zeugungsfreudigkeit gut (der der Fische!!!). Wollte dieses Jahr alles besser machen (die Fische sind ja inzwischen auch gewachsen!), aber habe nun noch einen(!). Kann ja nicht so weitergehen!
Frage an alle Experten: Was kann das gewesen sein?!
Ich mache auf alle Fälle einen 2/3 Teilwasserwechsel, aber erst im April, oder?
Ich danke allen, die mir einen guten Tipp geben können
Bis bald im Forum!


----------



## Regs (17. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo,
schaukeln über dem Bodengrund ist ein Hinweis auf eine bakterielle Infektion und äußerstes Unwohlsein. Hole Deinen Fisch bitte wieder rein, taue ihn langsam auf und bringe ihn auf 16 - 20 Grad, lass Dir aber 24 Stunden Zeit damit.

Danach muss wohl schnellstmöglich eine antibakterielle Behandlung vorgenommen werden. Im Zoogeschäft bekommst Du von JBL Furanol2, das würde ich erst mal versuchen. 

BTW: Teilwasserwechsel kannst Du auch jetzt machen. Aber wenn der Fisch schon erkrankt ist, muss er raus.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Von alleine werden Tiere, die unter guten Bedingungengehalten werden, nahezu nie krank.
In meiner jahrzehntelangen Erfahrung in der Haltung und Zucht von (teilweise sehr heiklen) Fischen 
haben sich ein folgende Grundsätze herauskristallisiert, die deren dauernde Gesunderhaltung fördern:

Halte die Fische so naturnah wie möglich; arbeite mit und nicht gegen die Natur. 
Füttere abwechslungsreich mit Lebend- und Frischfutter und möglichst nicht mit Trockenfutter.
Halte üppige Bepflanzung, aber vermeide unbedingt zu hohe Fisch-Besatzdichten.
Halte die Wasserwerte im grünen Bereich, aber sorge dabei für konstante Verhältnisse.
Stresse die Fische nicht.
Wenn man das einhält, gibt´s praktisch nie Probleme
und das ist im Teich alles weit einfacher als im Aquarium.

Tut mir leid, aber überleg mal, was du davon NICHT gemacht hast!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

@Regine
Wie kommst du auf eine bakterielle Infektion ? Bitte gerade bei solch einer Ferndiagnose nicht zu irgend welchen Mittelchen raten. Bei einer bakteriellen Erkrankung sollte man immer eine Kultur anlegen lassen um den Bakterienstamm zu identifizieren.

@Munzel0734
So wie ich das lese sind die Fische das erste mal im Winter draussen, oder? Ich denke was ihnen fehlt ist warmes Wasser.
Ist es jetzt nur noch ein Goldie? Wenn ja dann hol ihn, so wie von Regine beschrieben, ins warme.

@Peter
Bei dem was du schreibst (was ich durchaus für richtig halte) wären meine Fische entweder laufend Krank oder dauernd tot 
Ps.: Hast du deine Karauschen nun eigentlich mit Strom gegrillt?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hi Uwe!
Was du über die "bakterielle Infektion" geschrieben hast, unterschreibe ich voll.

Schön dass deine Fische trotz naturferner Haltung gesund sind, 
aber du hast uns jetzt im Unklaren gelassen, 
WELCHE der von mir geposteten Grundsätze du NICHT befolgst:
Hältst du die Fische dicht an dicht in pflanzenlosen Betongruben, 
fütterst Flockenfutter und pfeifst auf die Wasserwerte 
oder praktizierst du Catch and Release?

Sicher kann man mit Erfahrung, einem Haufen Technik, einem gerüttelt Maß Glück und dem Tierarzt
seine Fische auch bei NICHT artgemäßer Haltung am Leben erhalten;
spätestens jedoch wenn man Probleme mit kranken (oder toten) Fischen hat, 
sollte man nachzudenken beginnen, ob nicht ein bissi mehr Naturnähe DOCH besser wäre.

Vielleicht habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt, aber ich hab nicht gemeint, 
dass man seine Fische AUSSCHLIESSLICH so gesund erhalten kann;
die Einhaltung dieser Grundsätze macht es halt ENORM einfacher:
Ich hatte schon viele, viele Jahre keine kranken Fische
und insbesonders wenn man die nicht nur halten will (bis sie irgendwann versterben),
sondern über etliche Generationen züchten, rächt sich jede naturferne Haltung sichtbar.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/80407&stc=1&d=1300382775


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Es geht hier nicht um mich und meine Fische Peter, darum lassen wir das hier bitte 
Und ich hab doch geschrieben das du bei den Punkten Recht hast, das soll doch reichen

Mal sehen was Munzel0734 noch zu sagen hat.


----------



## Regs (18. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Regine
> Wie kommst du auf eine bakterielle Infektion ? Bitte gerade bei solch einer Ferndiagnose nicht zu irgend welchen Mittelchen raten. Bei einer bakteriellen Erkrankung sollte man immer eine Kultur anlegen lassen um den Bakterienstamm zu identifizieren.



Hallo Uwe,
ich bin auch Aquarianer und kenne die Symptome. Eine Kultur anzulegen wenn die Fische in dem Zustand sind - und der letzte der Überlebenden auch schon schaukelt kann man sich sparen. Da muss ganz fix gehandelt werden.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo : Du Schreibst ;  ( Sie stiegen in der Warmphase Anfang Januar an die Oberfläche, froren an - aus. Soweit, so ungut. Jetzt, wo das Eis weg ist, "schaukeln" die letzten Goldis in der Flachwasserzone .)  Lebend oder schon Tot kenne keinen Fisch der das aushalten kann was du da Schreibst .     Mein Beileid


----------



## Munzel0734 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo an alle lieben Ratgeber:
ich danke euch allen, aber was das nun wirklich war, bleibt wohl im Unklaren. Wie, um dem Ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, hat gestern eine Elster (!) meinen letzten Goldi geholt. Sturzflug und hatte ihn nach kurzen Flügelklatsch ins Flachwasser. Nun halte ich mich an eure -wenn auch etwas kontroversen- Ratschläge und hoffe, im nächsten Frühjahr habe ich nicht wieder die gleiche dämliche Frage! Also nochmals danke und nochmal von vorn anfangen. 
Ach ja, *@Reiner S*: dir besonderen Dank für dein Beileid und auch die hilfreichen Tipps! Ich weiß, was ich geschrieben habe. Du auch immer?!
An alle anderen nochmals danke und euch und euren fischen gute Gesundheit; gut, dass es Foren gibt!


----------



## Ulli (18. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo zusammen,

eine traurige Nach-Winter-Geschichte, es tut mir sehr leid um die Fische. Und ich wusste gar nicht, dass Elstern auch Fische jagen und fressen.

Bei mir direkt nebenan "wohnt" auch ein Elsterpärchen in einem großen Baum, aber ich habe sie noch nie am Teich auf die  Fische losgehen sehen (das übernimmt der __ Reiher schon).

Sind Elstern auch Fischejäger?

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## canis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Moin

@Ulli: 
Ja, Elstern sind durchaus gute Fischjäger. Das heisst nicht, dass alle Elstern dies auch tun, aber manche durchaus. 

@Munzel: 
An sich hat Reiner S schon recht, wenn er sagt, dass ein Fisch dies kaum überleben wird, wenn er am Eis angefroren ist. Normalerweise wird dadurch gerade die Schleimhaut massiv geschädigt, ganz zu schweigen von möglichen Erfrierungen.


----------



## S.Reiner (19. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Guten Morgen . Sei Bitte nicht Böss mit mir aber wenn ein Fisch schon anfriert hat er in meinen Augen mit seinem Leben abgeschlossen . Es Schreibt auch der Regs was von Infektion . Sollte das so sein ,hat auch ein neuer Fischbesatz keine Zukunft in Deinem Teich . Ich würde da erst mal einen Experten um Rat fragen der das Ganze mal Begutachtet sonst haste das ganze balt wieder. Und das wer dann noch Trauriger Gruss Reiner


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo Munzel!
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Elstern quasi als Gesundheitspolizei kranke, im Flachwasser dümpelnde Fische "entsorgen",
dass die einen gesunden Fisch erwischen, glaube ich nicht.

BEVOR du daran gehst, neue Fische in deinen Teich einzusetzen,
solltest du vielleicht nachdenken, woran´s da gekrankt hat:
Schau dir den Lebensraum nochmal kritisch im Hiblick auf die von mir geposteten Grundsätze an;
dagegen zu verstossen, erhöht den Aufwand zur Gesunderhaltung 
und das Risiko, dass trotzdem etwas schiefgeht!

P.S.: Soeben sind in meinem Garten FÜNF Elstern (eine Familie?) unterwegs - wirklich lieb!
Sorgen mache ich mir da nur um die jungen Singvögel,
aber die haben mit den vielen Katzen ohnehin traurige Aussichten.


----------



## Munzel0734 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo UlliW,

und wie! Die Biester klauen nicht nur sprichwörtlich, die fressen scheinbar alles. Bei uns räumen sie sogar den Kompost ab bzw. durchsuchen ihn erstmal, aber nicht nach Würmchen, nee, nee! Da geht schon mal 'ne Maus mit.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/evil.gif
Ein Bekannter in der Nachbarschaft hat auch Goldis, die im Winter dito wie bei mir am Eis festfroren. Das reinste Elster-Eis-Balletthttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/toll.gif, sie tanzten solange um das Fischlein, bis sie das Eis aufgehackt hatten und den toten Fisch stückweise "abgeräumt" hatten.
Muß aber sagen, wir wohnen in einer lockeren Siedlung mit etlichen ungepflegten Gärten und herrlichen Nistbäumen, daher haben wir keine E.-Pärchen, sonder ganze Horden herumfliegen!
Noch einen schönen Tag und gutes Gelingen für Deinen Teich, meinen muß ich erstmal wieder auf Vordermann bringen.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/nase.gif
LG, Munzel0734


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Ist doch super, wenn die Elstern tote, im Eis festgefrorene Goldfische entsorgen,
bevor die im Wasser verfaulen und es damit belasten!
Irgendwie ist mir das Problem nicht klar.


----------



## Ulli (20. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Hallo zusammen,

na da gibt es kein Problem, solange die Elstern nur tote Fische fressen. Ich hatte die Elstern bisher nicht als Fischjäger auf dem Radar, aber jetzt muss ich mal darauf achten. Dass die so schlau sind und den Fisch aus dem Eis picken, erstaunlich!

Unsere Elstern finden eigentlich ringsrum genug zu Fressen und ich habe sie noch nie am Teich gesehen, nicht mal zum Baden.  Nur ein Jungtier ist letztes Jahr mal unbedarft im Garten rumgehüpft, bis Nachbars Katze ihn verscheucht hat.... 

Viele Grüß
Ulli


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Guten Morgen     Na wenn es um Elstern geht scheinen diese Vögel durschaus ein grosses Lehrnvermögen zu haben .Bei uns sind Katzen,Marder,Igel,Kolkraben,Tauben,Turmfalken und noch einiges andere an Singvögel .Aber keiner der aufgezählten Vögel legt sich mit den Elstern an. Diese Bandieten holen alles was sie Tragen können. Würde behaupten das ist die Elsterngesundheits Polizei hier .Werde die Tage mal in den grossen Baum Klettern dann mach ich Fotos vom Nest hie  oder besser Müllhalde.


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Goldis "schaukeln" bis ... schluchz!*

Nachtrag vor 5 Minuten Erwischt.


----------

